
Bad times in Ukraine..... - batoure
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/04/17/jews-ordered-to-register-in-east-ukraine/7816951/
======
tptacek
HN is among the worst places to discuss geopolitics; this is a current events
story, far outside the guidelines of the site. Flagged.

~~~
batoure
From the site's welcome page:

"A crap link is one that's only superficially interesting. Stories on HN don't
have to be about hacking, because good hackers aren't only interested in
hacking, but they do have to be deeply interesting.

What does "deeply interesting" mean? It means stuff that teaches you about the
world. A story about a robbery, for example, would probably not be deeply
interesting. But if this robbery was a sign of some bigger, underlying trend,
then perhaps it could be."

I think we are well within the bounds here

~~~
tptacek
Not that I want to litigate this story, since it's already dropped off the
front page like a rock, but just in case it's helpful:

A moment's thought will reveal that the words in the guideline can be used to
justify virtually any story, up to and including "intellectual" cat photos.
The site guidelines, which I do not love, are mostly a framework for subtext,
which you can really only get by following 'pg and 'dang comments.

Some indicators that a story is unlikely to succeed here:

* It involves current events outside of technology

* It evokes partisan politics or, worse, partisan nationalism

* It's based on valence issues, like "countries should not register their Jewish people" or "the NSA should not read your mother's email", about which nobody could reasonably disagree

* It's likely to produce terribly unproductive threads

Advocates for political stories on HN are fond of pointing out how a great
community like HN should be fertile ground for interesting political debates.
Old-timers on the site have seen enough HN political debates to know that the
opposite is true. HN political discussion results in:

* Commenters arguing nastily with each other about how much more authentically they agree with a position they both hold

* Commenters that have had fascinating and productive discussions about technology or entrepreneurship or science reduced to slander and personal insults

* Threads dominated almost entirely by tired cliches that a sophisticated markov commenter could generate just as effectively; these are HN's equivalent of "First Post!1!111!".

I think you'll find that as you spend more time here, stories and threads like
this are a sad aberration, and (fortunately) rarely survive on the front page
for long.

~~~
Snail_Commando
Also, the "outrage tourist". Which was an eloquent way of summing up a
significant chunk of 2013. Although, at this point, the outrage tourism might
be part of the 'markov comment' background radiation of hacker news.

------
Moneta_xi
WTH? It's like we went on repeat. Hard to believe something like that is still
happening in 2014.

------
ajuc
It's fake:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/UkrainianConflict/comments/236zs3/fl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/UkrainianConflict/comments/236zs3/flier_alleges_donetsk_prorussians_order_jews_to/cgu67bh)

Still - Russian invasion on Ukraine is outrageus and the world community
should stop Russian aggression.

~~~
zxexz
It's not 'proven' to be fake yet (although I hope it is!)

